# Is this product safe for mice..? Please help!



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

As far as I know, PVC is dangerous to the health of mice. Do you think that this product contains it?

I know that some shelf-liners *do* contain it, so.. I must know!

I'm making a larger cage for my single male mouse who doesn't like anyone :lol: and it would be the perfect liner if it is safe!

I appreciate any and all thoughts!

-- Edit: On second thought, perhaps this should go on the Environment forum since it pertains to housing.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Yes its fine, i dont use it but know someone who does and hasnt had any problems in 2 years. I will say that its expensive i buy it to line my mousing table with for easy cleaning and it cost me £5.99.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you for responding! I'm glad to hear this. 

-----

*I just wanted to share with you all an update:*

I sent an email to the company who makes this product, and this was her response:

_"Dear Liz - all of our self-adhesive liners are made of PVC, vinyl is a form of plastic (which is what PVC is).

regards,
Monica"_

I am quite amazed at the speed at which the company responded, but now I'm concerned - _all_ plastic is PVC? I keep many of my mice in bin cages made from plastic - so does that mean they are at risk?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pvc

I think he meant Vynl is Pvc.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

PVC probably poses no hazard unless you used it to store water or other liquids, or if you cook foods in it. I no longer use the soft plastic water bottles, and use polycarbonate bottles instead. Storage of dry foods should not pose a problem, but seeds high in oil may absorb pthlates over a long period of time, say a month or two.

I no longer even drink cold drinks from plastic, and stopped using plastic microwaveable dishes a couple of decades ago. I noticed that the plastic ware took on stains and sometimes odors from food, and concluded that the food was probably making a partial exchange for stuff that belonged in the plasticware. Yecchh!

I noted with a touch of wry amusement that our Minneapolis water works now warns that 'certain individuals with health problems may be sensitive to high levels of chlorine and other dissolved and organic materials' contain in tapwater. I stopped drinking tapwater or cooking with it twenty years ago. Even my meeces get filtered water.


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, wow. Thanks for that input!


----------

